# Mikhail Moskvin - watch



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

I bought a new Russian watch last month/6 weeks ago, a Mikhail Moskvin Classic rectangular handwind watch, very attractive case, 35mm dia. & 45mm lug to lug.

I keep researching this brand name and on some forums it is said that it has Chinese movement, others say Miyoto/Japanese, and assembled in Russia (possibly Uglich).

I have constantly run this watch since it arrived & must say that it only gains approx. 35 seconds every 24 hours, and if when I take it off at night & lay it crown down, it keeps virtually perfect time. All this is somewhat of a surprise as it is a cheap watch.

I wondered if anyone has knowledge of this make or experience of these watches. I have my fingers crossed that it lasts a long long time!!

(Unable to provide image as not yet acquainted with the 'workings' of the forum)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive never heard of them before, but whrn i googled them some of them were very nice looking


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd take a guess at Chinadian innards. Especially at the price :


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

watchlord said:


> I bought a new Russian watch last month/6 weeks ago, a Mikhail Moskvin Classic rectangular handwind watch, very attractive case, 35mm dia. & 45mm lug to lug.
> 
> I keep researching this brand name and on some forums it is said that it has Chinese movement, others say Miyoto/Japanese, and assembled in Russia (possibly Uglich).


 If it's the basic handwinder, then the movement will probably be the Chinese 'Tongji'. The autos use the Japanese Miyota, and I think they also do some open-heart Chinese auto models.

I hope you can get a photo or two up on the forum.


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.

I think you are right that the movements are from China. Just cannot get over the reasonable excellent accuracy. In the last 24 hours the watch gained only about 20 seconds & for the price that do nicely for me.

I keep looking at the Russian watches vintage & retro, I think I have caught the 'bug'!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chascomm is yer man! An expert on these sorts of things, and rarely stumped for an answer :boxing:


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

To see a image of this watch, enter - Mikhail Moskvin 1118A3L3 -this opens a Russian website then scroll down to bottom. the watch is on extreme right of the second bottom row.

Have not got another way of showing it yet. I have an image but trying to work out how. But this will illustrate well!

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As you probably know WatchLord, Apple outsourced some production to cheaper Chinese makers a while ago, only to find that "clones" appeared very quickly soon after, fully compatible but sometimes with dodgy quality control issues.

There is a belief something similar happened with Russian watch factories, and the Russian makers withdrew the arrangement, but some Chinasian makers didn't and carried on making watches under slightly different names from the originals - - maybe this is one of those? rebadged?

But there's not too much wrong IMO (never humble) with Chinese watches except the reputation, and especially at the prices!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this it:


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes that's the watch. Glad you found it.

I am quite surprised at its pretty accurate timekeeping. Cannot quite pin down if it is a Chinese movement as there are 4 tiny screws in each corner of the case and I would need a special tool to open it and take a look. I thought that, knowing my luck, it is best left alone.

I have had one or two comments about the watch and where can they get one. I think when I said Russia they were surprised.

When I received it from Russia it took only about 8 days (had to clear their export Customs), arrived extremely well packaged, no Customs Duty on it, and was delighted with its look which is better than its photograph. The casing is a bit more rose-gold, but pretty classy-looking.


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Hope pasting this image works!!!????


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope it did not work!!!

Just cannot figure out how to attach an image as I have no URL to provide the JPEG image I have????


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

watchlord said:


> Nope it did not work!!!
> 
> Just cannot figure out how to attach an image as I have no URL to provide the JPEG image I have????


Upload to Photo bucket then last option works for me - Roy has a photo dump on the site too but haven't used it yet myself


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Tried again to insert image using photobucket. Hope it works


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

watchlord said:


> Tried again to insert image using photobucket. Hope it works


 Looks like I have managed it! This is the one which I refer to above.

Now that I have a photobucket account it will definitely make a difference in future.


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> watchlord said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it did not work!!!
> ...


 Thanks for your help. And it seems to have worked.


----------

